# Hc Nano Carpet?



## Guest (May 24, 2011)

So I bought a nano tank today iBOX Nano, and thought it would be nice to have some cherry shrimp in it. I wanted to grow some HC, has anyone had success growing HC without CO2 dosing excel? Or is it best to grow the HC emersed to get a full carpet? The lighting isn't that bad but I have another LED fixture that I'll probably use if I see the HC struggling.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Traveller said:


> So I bought a nano tank today iBOX Nano, and thought it would be nice to have some cherry shrimp in it. I wanted to grow some HC, has anyone had success growing HC without CO2 dosing excel? Or is it best to grow the HC emersed to get a full carpet? The lighting isn't that bad but I have another LED fixture that I'll probably use if I see the HC struggling.


Yeah, why not??

I love a little nano iwagummi tank. << Make sure you put some cool rocks in there in a nice arrangement.








Excell should work with that setup, but I have never personally tried it. 
You should do a tutorial, so we can all see the progress and maybe the tweaking you had to do along the way.
It would be helpful!

PS--I'm not sure about housing cherry shrimp while dosing excell, so maybe check into that a bit deeper.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2011)

Will do


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

grow the hc emersed, then when it fills out flood the tank.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2011)

If I grow it emersed, will I need to dose fertz? And if so how?

I'm using seachem flourish dark as substrate.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

The only reason why I would grow the plant emerged first, is just so you start with enough plants in the tank.
Other than that, I don't know.

Do you have enough HC to plant the tank with a nice plug every 3/4" or so?


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2011)

I could get hold of enough to cover the whole thing









I'll have enough planted to roughly cover 1/4 of the tank. I will be planting individual plugs instead of clumps so planting any more would take forever. Would growing emersed cover the tank faster?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

If you have enough, I wouldn't bother growing it out of water at all, I'd make those plugs, and go to town!

That's what I would do, though.


----------

